# Kann man, wenn man in DB2 Tabellen erstellt hat für dessen auch einen Command-File erstellen?



## ebruss17 (1. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine Anzahl von Tabellen in einer Datenbank mit DB2 manuell angelegt. Kann ich denn jetzt daraus auch einen Command-File erstellen? Oder gibt es irgend eine Unterstützung, wo man die Anweisungen wie CREATE TABLE... in einem File speichern kann? Wenn ja, bitte Wie?


----------



## fehlerfinder (6. Dez 2014)

Was meinst du genau mit "Command File"? Ist das ein spezieller Begriff des Datenbanksystems "DB2"? Wie hast du denn die Tabellen erstellt? "mit DB2" scheint mir da nicht der richtige Ausdruck zu sein, da ja DB2 das Datenbanksystem an sich ist. Gibt es da ein besonderes Programm, mit dem du die Tabellen erstellt hast? Wie heißt das? Bietet das eventuell auch eine Export-Funktion für deine Tabellen-Erstellungs-Befehle, die du ja dort - ggf. über ein "Buntes-EinfachHierKlicken-Interface" zusammengestellt hast?


----------

